#ubuntu-bd 2011-10-12
<shahanthegeek> shocked !!!
<shahanthegeek> I am really confused for the behave of the community members of ubuntu in Bangladesh :)
<shahanthegeek> :(
<shahanthegeek> Hello alla
<shahanthegeek> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2011-10-14
<shahanthegeek> I am a ubuntu 11.10 Desktop user now :)
#ubuntu-bd 2011-10-16
<ratanparai> ,
<ratanparai> locobot_5, 
<ratanparai> Anyone here?
<ratanparai> Ekushey: 
<ratanparai> lubotu2: 
<ratanparai> ubuntulog: 
<ratanparai> ?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-10
<zaki> wb Nahiyan and AudaciousTUX
<Nahiyan> hello
<zaki> hello '[R] 
<`[R]> hi Nahiyan
<`[R]> hi zaki
<`[R]> :)
<Nahiyan> hello
<`[R]> hi 
<zaki> '[R] what is your name? 
<`[R]> sup Nahiyan 
<`[R]> zaki my name is Zeeshan Saeed 
<Nahiyan> eito
<`[R]> and i am from pakistan 
<`[R]> :)
<zaki> it's too hard to call :P
<`[R]> nope
<`[R]> Jee Shan 
<`[R]> :p
<zaki> oky, zee shan. 
<`[R]> much better zaki 
<`[R]> :D 
<`[R]> the support engineer BSN bangladesh
<`[R]> :p
<zaki> who?
<`[R]> you
<`[R]> :p
<zaki> no, i'm not. :p
<Researcher-> you are
<Researcher-> :D 
<zaki> :3
<zaki> how much nick do u have?
<Researcher-> 2 my offline clients 
<Researcher-> and 1 my desktop
<Researcher-> total 3
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> offline means my servers ... 
<Researcher-> :D 
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> bbl
<Nahiyan> Researcher-, you could install znc on one of your servers and just connect to that
<Nahiyan> you get backlog even when you're not online as the server is online
<Researcher-> One of the long time opensource and ubuntu contributor, Miles Sharpe (IRC NICK : Kilos) need your help and donations, please read the full story and help him, https://www.gofundme.com/reunionroadblock
<pavlushka> Hello every one :)
<pavlushka> evening Tuhin_ Nahiyan :)
<Nahiyan> greetings
<Tuhin_> Hi
<pavlushka> So how is it going?
<pavlushka> Welcome zaki  :)
<zaki> thnx pavlushka
<zaki> hi AudaciousTUX and Nahiyan
<zaki> how are u pavlushka?
<pavlushka> zaki: me cool, thanks, and you?
<zaki> i'm fine too. :) 
<zaki> changing my password of all online account
<Nahiyan> hey guys can you please stop bumping me it's sort of annoying k thanks :)
<pavlushka> Hello Nahiyan :)
<pavlushka> sure :p
<Nahiyan> ty
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> zaki: lord of what the!
<pavlushka> just came to my mind :p
<zaki> ????
<pavlushka> for nothing
<zaki> allah jane. :p
<pavlushka> seeing a nick in other channel, lordofda, it came to my mind, the term
<pavlushka> lord of what the, lol
<zaki> oh. :D
<zaki> adding legacy contact in my facebook id. if something happen to me. he will look after my fb id. :D
<zaki> wow. welcome Tuhin_
<zaki> y got a tail, nice tail :P 
<pavlushka> ya, welcome Tuhin_ 
<pavlushka> zaki: that's cool, adding 
<Tuhin_> Hi
<zaki> hi Tuhin_ how are you?
<Tuhin_> i m okay
<pavlushka> me too :P
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-11
<pavlushka> Morning everyone :)
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai :)
<RemonShai> pavlushka, then...!!! how're you...?
<pavlushka> I am fine, thanks and you?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, me too...
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos :)
<pavlushka> and Guest1952 :p
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and everyone else
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: may be slee ping
<Kilos> yip, or busy working
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos :)
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<RemonShai> pavlushka, বিনোদন পাইছেন...?
<RemonShai> hi zaki vai.... :)
<zaki> hi RemonShai
<zaki> hello AudaciousTUX
<RemonShai> zaki কেমন আছেন..?
<zaki> fine. how are u doing? 
<RemonShai> nothing....  just reading English grammar....
<zaki> good
<RemonShai> is ubuntu community & ask ubuntu same..? if not, which better choice...?? else which is the best..?
<zaki> ask ubuntu
<RemonShai> (y)  ;)
 * pavlushka watching "Hachiko" the movie while its raining.
 * pavlushka now watching "Kungfu Panda 3" on his Nephew's request.
<zaki> both movies are awesome
<zaki> hachiko is better
<zaki> wb Tuhin
<Tuhin> Hi
<zaki> Tuhin: know about this? http://elgoog.im/gravity/
<Tuhin> yes Bangladesh Machine Tools Factory made a truck/bus engine run by using the force of gravity 
<Tuhin> it was posted in all newspapers of bangladesh
<Tuhin> then the invention disappeared
<zaki> :3
<Tuhin> there r any such inventions which disappeared coz they posed threat to the energy business monopoly 
<Tuhin> many*
<zaki> and what about this? http://elgoog.im/terminal/
<Tuhin> my 1983 MSX system had worse graphcs
<Tuhin> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MSX
<Tuhin> almost none knows about this forgotten game console by Microsoft
<Tuhin> all thinks Xbox is their first
<zaki> run  "/sysinfo" here , without qutos. :p
<Tuhin> lol
<zaki> :p
<Tuhin> bbl bye
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<pavlushka> hey zaki, search for zebu with pictures and see what it shows :)
<zaki> oky
<zaki> pavlushka: those are cow
<zaki> :D
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, but special breed :) though known to be domestic :)
<zaki> hmm
<Nahiyan> Tuhin: but that kind of truck would only be able to go downhill
<Nahiyan> wait there's al ink I should check it
<Nahiyan> err nvm
<zaki> bbl
<z4ki> good night guys
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-12
<zaki> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> how are u Kilos
<Kilos> ok ty and you zaki 
<zaki> i'm fine.
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> Hello everyone:
<pavlushka> zaki: watched the match?
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin Tanvir :) 
<Tuhin> hi
<pavlushka> Tuhin: So, did you watched the match?
<Tuhin> no
<pavlushka> Tuhin: good for you, coz we lost it.
<Tuhin> yeah thats why i stopped watching long time ago
<Tuhin> we watch , and when we lose , i feel bad, upset and feel like it was waste of time...
<pavlushka> oey `[R] | Researcher why in disguise?
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> hi zaki :)
<zaki> what about the match
<zaki> I'm  feeling sorry for imrul kayes. 
<pavlushka> we lost it
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka> we almost lost it when we lose the toss.
<zaki> may be
<pavlushka> ctg's dew point is much higher, so in 2nd innings, you got 2 opponent, England and dew
<pavlushka> *opponents
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> what are u doing?
<pavlushka> nothing, but need to be prepared for tomorrow, :)
<zaki> what are u going to do tomorrow?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-13
<Kilos> o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bd to: Official IRC channel of Ubuntu Bangladesh | www.ubuntu-bd.org | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bd | Forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=409 | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd | Channel Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Telegram chat: https://telegram.me/ubuntubd | Enjoy your stay!
<pavlushka> o/ all
<pavlushka> Greetings Kilos ahoneybun :)
<Kilos> wb
<zaki> hello
<RemonShai> hello..... zaki vai
<zaki> RemonShai: ping
<RemonShai> zaki, :)
<RemonShai> pavlushka ভাইয়ের কি হইলো? আসা-যাওয়ায় ব্যস্ত নাকি??? zaki vai....???
<zaki> RemonShai: i have no idea about that
<RemonShai> oo.... then....!!! how're you?
<z4ki> RemonShai:  fine. ty and u?
<RemonShai> I'm fine but not 100%
<z4ki> why?
<RemonShai> I should not tell the reason in public place...
<z4ki> oky, so you are 100% oky . :) 
<RemonShai> yea... :)
<RemonShai> z4ki, I have been getting a smell of black politics and silently playback myself...
<RemonShai> I have been searching the other ways & finally getting the way... I hate black politics...
<z4ki> no idea about white or black polytics. :p 
<z4ki> welcome back pavlushka :) 
<walrider> pavlushka: Assalamu alaikum bro 
<z4ki> hi walrider
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<pavlushka> heya walrider z4ki dipraw_ RemonShai 
<pavlushka> walrider: whassup?
<walrider> z4ki: helo bhai 
<walrider> pavlushka: helo bhai ki obostha 
<z4ki> and he is gone
<walrider> wc back 
<RemonShai> walrider, how're you??
<walrider> RemonShai: aito bhai im good by the grace of almighty Allah 
<walrider> and u ?
<walrider> RemonShai: 
<RemonShai> i'm fine... tooo
<walrider> 16.10 ta kamon ? old laptop hang korbe ??
<walrider> RemonShai: brother ?
<RemonShai> walrider, আমি তো আপডেট দেই নাই, কাজেই খুব একটা জানি না। তবে , ভাল করে menual দেখে নেন।
<walrider> iso namaisi install dite voy lage vabtesi ubuntu namaia xubuntu desktop or kubuntu desktop install dia chalabo 
<RemonShai> গুরুত্বপূর্ণ ফাইল সরিয়ে নেন। তারপর আল্লাহ ভরসা করে শুরু করে দেন।
<walrider> alada partition kora ase ar tasara tamon kisu nai important khali steam tai download korte hobe 300 mb 
<RemonShai> তাহলে, দু'চোখ বন্ধ কইরা শুরু করেন। সমস্যা হইলে আবার আগেরটায় ফেরত আসবেন।।।
<RemonShai> আমি মাসখানেক পর দেবো। raspiberry pi হাতে পেয়ে নিই তারপর আরকি।
<walrider> online order disilen naki 
<walrider> koto porlo ?
<RemonShai> হুম, pi + pi case পরিবহন খরচ সহ ৪৫০০/- পড়বে ।
<walrider> hmm nice 
<walrider> assa bhai akta jinish aktu help koren 
<walrider> RemonShai: bhai 
<walrider> rufus exe er web page e lekha wine die chole but amar xubuntu te chalaite pari nai letest wine dia o eta kamne ki korbo ??
<RemonShai> আপনি unetbootine দিয়া try করেন। rufus সম্পর্কে আমার বাজে অভিজ্ঞতা রয়েছে।
<walrider> unetboot o jhamela korse amar eta nia aktu gobeshona kora lagbe details 
<RemonShai> Startup disc creator দিয়া চেষ্টা করেন, আমার তো এটা খুবই পছন্দ।
<walrider> iso theke prendrive bootable kora jay eta die ?
<RemonShai> হ্যাঁ, যায়।
<walrider> amar windows lage cuase ami gamer ar tasara usb bootable korar jonno tools paini tai dualboot use kori
<RemonShai> আমি শেখাবো, আমিও গ্রামে থাকি। এখনো আছি।
<walrider> bhai ami game kheli gamer . gramer na :D 
<walrider> gramer bolinai bro gamer
<RemonShai> হাহাহাহাহাহাহা এখন বুঝছি।
<RemonShai> আমি ডুয়েল-বুট করে ব্যবহার করি নাই কখনো।
<walrider> hmm 
<walrider> grub chalai bro 
<walrider> akta jinish dekhsi linux e game e fps kom pay canonical preparatory driver dia aro kom pay 
<RemonShai> I dislike pc & phone games..... so, I don't have any idea about it....
<walrider> hmm 
<walrider> amar plan ase era nia fps baranor jonno dev should improve the os cause steam game platform is a big part of linux 
<RemonShai> ok... I wanna sleep now so that good night to all of you....
<z4ki> good night Remon
<walrider> z4ki: bhai ki khobor 
<z4ki> hi walrider
<z4ki> i'm fine u?
<walrider> z4ki: aito bhai vlo 
<z4ki> :) 
<z4ki> good night guys
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-14
<r3m0n> hi pavlushka, Kilos....///
<r3m0n> pavlushka, I wanted to set this nickname(r3m0n) permanently. how...?
<zaki> hello r3m0n
<r3m0n> yea.... zaki
<Kilos> hi zaki r3m0n 
<r3m0n> hi...  Kilos , my bigggg friend...
<r3m0n>  Kilos, I wanted to replace my nick as  r3m0n  forever.
<zaki> wb pavlushka and RemonShai
<RemonShai> zaki, আমার নিক পরিবর্তন হচ্ছে না, চিরস্থায়ীভাবে।
<zaki> which one? 
<zaki> r3m0n:  or RemonShai ?
<RemonShai> r3m0n
<pavlushka> zaki: HE is on android irc, he need to change it on th settings there, but he cant find it.
<zaki> are u yousing two client at a time? r3m0n
<zaki> using*
<r3m0n> no... just wait...
<zaki> :|
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<pavlushka> He needs to set r3m0n as first nick and RemonShai as second nick but for identifying, needs the sequence "/msg nickserv identify RemonShai his_passwd"
<pavlushka> that's how the settings should on his android irc settings
<zaki> hmm
<r3m0n> আজ পিছির নেট নাই। পিছির নেট আগামীকাল কিনবো।
<zaki> (y)
<pavlushka> and r3m0n if you did not identify your nick, then the group command will not work, may be that's where the problem is.
<r3m0n> yes
<pavlushka> to group r3m0n to your main nick RemonShai, you have to identify yourself first, then change to desired nick and run the group command.
<pavlushka> zaki: the issue has been resolved, the problem was the above mentioned one :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and the other bd peeps
<r3m0n> pavlushka & zakiI do it.... yahooooo
<pavlushka> Hello dear Kilos :)
<r3m0n> pavlushka, now, everyone search me as r3m0n , isn't...?
<zaki> yes
<r3m0n>  (y)
<r3m0n> Qa, coffee on
<r3m0n> coffee on
<zaki> QA isn't here, she is missing
<r3m0n> yea... :'( :'(
<r3m0n> how to set QA...?
<zaki> Kilos: know
<Kilos> what do you want to set
<Kilos> oh ill get here
<Kilos> sorry
<zaki> Kilos: QA
<zaki> thnx Kilos
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<zaki> welcome back QA
<r3m0n> btw  zakiare u try ubuntu 16.10 or unity 8 (mir)
<r3m0n> ty Kilos for Qa
<Kilos> yw
<zaki> r3m0n: nope, i'm using kubuntu
<zaki> 16.4.1
<zaki> Sysinfo for 'zaki-Satellite-C800D': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.5.5 on Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (Xenial Xerus) powered by Linux 4.4.0-42-generic, CPU: AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics at 1700 MHz, RAM: 2405/2621 MB, Storage: 29/72 GB, 222 procs, 3.67h up
<r3m0n> are you using AMD..!!! :)
<zaki> yes, for last 5 years
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA gracias
<QA> ¡de nada!
<r3m0n> tell me, some word about AMD.
<r3m0n> QA, coffee please.
<QA> r3m0n: There isn't a pot on
<zaki> r3m0n: Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) :p
<r3m0n> I know but mostly dislike it. i don't know why...?
<zaki> If AMD goes out of the race, Intel will be free to charge whatever the hell they want for CPUs, and Nvidia will charge whatever they want for GPUs. 
<zaki> https://teksyndicate.com/comment/1523456
<r3m0n> (y)
<r3m0n> আমি AMD পছন্দ করি কিন্তু সবাই হতাশ করে।
<zaki> ask them the reason, why they don't like amd!!
<zaki> if they can show some good point, it's oky to be hotash :p
<r3m0n> they, don't say that clearly. :(
<pavlushka> I like AMD, though its GPU's performance are not that satisfactory :)
<pavlushka> I had an AMD machine once :)
<pavlushka> k7
<r3m0n> I haven't. but I like AMD.
<zaki> hmm
<r3m0n> Is tumblr & wordpress are same...?
<r3m0n> pavlushka ↑
<pavlushka> r3m0n: cool r3m0n :)
<pavlushka> ↑
<zaki> pavlushka: NOOP  Prevents services from setting modes upon you automatically.
<zaki> like this? [Mode] You have set personal modes: +i
<zaki> is this necessary?
<pavlushka> r3m0n: nope, wordpress is a web content manager specially designed for blogging sites
<zaki> what i missed!! :3
<pavlushka> tumblr is pic sharing site I guess
<r3m0n> pavlushka, no...same..
<pavlushka> zaki: I just copy pasted r3m0n's ↑, no pointing to anything :p
<pavlushka> not pointing
<zaki> pavlushka: what aboout "NOOP" command ^
<r3m0n> pavlushka, i asked Google. Google said, " they are same."
<pavlushka> zaki: no op is to disabling any chan op to set any service on you, like giving voice or op :)
<pavlushka> on your nick actually
<zaki> oky thnx. :) 
<Kilos> night bd peeps
<Kilos> sleep tight
<zaki> night Kilos
<pavlushka> Good Night Kilos :)
<zaki> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tumblr
<zaki> Tumblr (stylized on its home page as tumblr.) is a microblogging and social networking website founded by David Karp in 2007, and owned by Yahoo! since 2013.[1][4][5][6][7] The service allows users to post multimedia and other content to a short-form blog. Users can follow other users' blogs. Bloggers can also make their blogs private.[8][9] For bloggers, many of the website's features are accessed from a "dashboard" interface.
<zaki> As of October 1, 2016, Tumblr hosts over 316.2 million blogs.[2] As of January 2016, the website had 555 million monthly visitors.[3][2]
<zaki> ops sorry. :3
<pavlushka> zaki: for what?
<zaki> flooding. :p 
<zaki> text flooding actually
<pavlushka> zaki: its ok, but its good to keep that in mind :)
<zaki> :) 
<r3m0n>  I decided to delete unnecessary account.
<zaki> r3m0n: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tdKl-gTpZg listen to this and enjoy deleting your  accounts. :p
<r3m0n> গানটা গাইতে খুব কষ্ট হইছে😜😜😜
<zaki> whoom? 
<pavlushka> r3m0n: lol
<zaki> :p
<r3m0n> গায়ক ও তার সঙ্গীদের😜
<zaki> i don't like yellow :3
<pavlushka> zaki: যারা heavy metal শুনে না বা শুনে নি, তাদের অনেক কে এরকম কথা বলতে শুনসি, মজার
<pavlushka> যেমন "এক পোয়া শুকনা মরিচ খাইয়া গান ধরসে"
<r3m0n> আমি আগে শুনতাম linkin park.
<pavlushka> যেমন "দেখাচ্ছে চারজন কিন্তু বাজাইসে তো এগারোজন!"
<zaki> ha ha. :D lol
<zaki> 1 minute silence for them :p
<zaki> bbl
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-15
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
<pavlushka> And Morning :)
<pavlushka> and Kilos , good day :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and everyone else
<pavlushka> How are you Kilos :)
<Kilos> ok ty lad. and you
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am getting good :)
<pavlushka> evening everyone :)
<pavlushka> welcome zaki :)
<pavlushka> ping dipraw 
<zaki> thnx pavlushka
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> wb zaki :)
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<zaki> how are you?
<pavlushka> zaki: me fine, you?
<zaki> hi dipraw Nahiyan Researcher Guest1952
<zaki> i'm oky :) 
<zaki> pavlushka: https://hoverboard.com/
<pavlushka> zaki: wanna buy one?
<zaki> he he. :D someday i will. :P
<pavlushka> hehe
<zaki> and this http://luna.camera/
<pavlushka> hmm, wow
<zaki> :)
<zaki> pavlushka: btw unity 8 is nice, watching some reviews....
<pavlushka> unity 8 has the convergence support and will be fixed on left-aligned :)
<pavlushka> Night every one :)
<zaki> good night guys..
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-16
<tisha> Hello everyone...
<zaki> hello guys
<zaki> hi tisha
<zaki> where are you from? 
<tisha> I am from comilla... you?
<zaki> so your isp is "Comilla Online" !
<zaki> i'm from chittagong
<tisha> hmm
<zaki> oky
<zaki> are you using ubuntu? 
<tisha> yaah........ I am using Oikyo Linux which is made based on Ubuntu 14.04
<tisha> you?
<zaki> wow, how is oikyo linux ? I never used that
<zaki> i'm using Kubuntu 16.04.1
<tisha> that's good.... asole etate koyek shoto apps preinstalled. tai muloto eta use kori. coz tahole r kosto kore kicui korte hoyna, just upgrade dilei chole
<zaki> btw welcome to #ubuntu-bd :) thanks for be here. 
<zaki> yes, know about that. can u tell me who developed Oikyo linux? 
<tisha> tobe eta asole ubuntu e. just namta indian ekjon developer edit korecen and kicu apps default kore diyecen, etai parthokko. tobe ami eta install deyar age ubuntu 16.04 chalaitam
<zaki> oh. nice
<tisha> pavak paul is the name of that developer. he lives in west bengal
<zaki> eprbata: ping
<zaki> now i know. :) thanks
<tisha> apnakeo........
<tisha> anyway ekhane k k online e ace seta ki dekha jayna?
<zaki> :) 
<zaki> which irc client you are using now?
<tisha> ami asole apnar kotahta thik bujhi nai, jodi ektu Banglate bolten tahole valo hoito,
<zaki> afaik we are only 3 person here. others are bot
<tisha> ধন্যবাদ ভাই।
<zaki> apni kon irc client use kortechen?
<zaki> hexchat? or chatzilla? 
<tisha> XChat use korteci
<zaki> oh
<tisha> আপনি কোনটা ব্যবহার করতেছেন?
<zaki> Konversation (kubuntu default irc client)
<zaki> apni aage #ubuntu-bd te asten? 
<tisha> আচ্ছা আমি আর আপনি ছাড়া যে আরেকজন এখানে আছে তার নাম কি?
<tisha> নাহ। আমি আজ প্রথম এটাতে প্রবেশ করেছি
<zaki> helllo ahoneybun
<zaki> he is from usa, california i think , and he is in kubuntu developer team
<zaki> and Researcher from pakistan
<tisha> ওহ...
<tisha> তাহলে সে এখানে যুক্ত হলো কিভাবে?
<zaki> ??
<zaki> same as us
<tisha> আচ্ছা আপনার পুরো নাম কি?
<zaki> do u have launchpad or wiki profile? 
<tisha> নাহ ভাই।
<zaki> how is your ubuntu experience? tell me something 
<tisha> বেশি ভালো না আবার তেমন খারাপও না। মোটামুটি আরকি।
<zaki> https://launchpad.net/~z4ki check out this link. 
<zaki> you can have like this one. if want to contribute
<zaki> one like this*
<tisha> হুম দেখলাম। আসলে আমি এতোটা বুজি না। তাই আমার থাকলেও সেটা বলতে পারছি না।
<zaki> and you can register your irc nick/this nick if this one is real. and you want to continue with this nick
<tisha> এনিওয়ে আমার নাম ফারুক আহমেদ সুজন। তিশা আমার ভাগনীর নাাম। তার নামেই সেটাপ দিয়েছিলাম।
<zaki> উবুন্টু ১৬.৪ কি  আপনার প্রথম ?
<zaki> yes anyhow  i know your name. :P 
<tisha> নাহ, আমি প্রথমে মিন্ট ১৭ চালিয়েছিলাম, তারপর উবুন্টু।
<zaki> thats great
<zaki> thanks for joining with us. :) 
<tisha> তবে কালি চালানোর খুব ইচ্ছা ছিলো কিন্তু আমার ল্যাপটপে ইন্সটল নেয় না।
<zaki> you can change your nick and register 
<tisha> কিভাবে ভাই?
<zaki> why? kali is for security experts, are u one of them? :D 
<tisha> কালির কথা বাদ দেন। আপাতত কিভাবে চেঞ্জ করবো সেটা বলেন।
<zaki> which nick you want to use? 
<tisha> faruq
<zaki> eg "faruq'?
<tisha> hmm
<zaki> tupe this "/nick faruq" without qutos
<zaki> and press enter
<zaki> type here*
<tisha> bangla deya jabe?
<zaki> never tried, you can try
<zaki> wow, 
<zaki> hello Faruq :) 
<zaki> oh naow ubuntu
<zaki> please use your name 
<zaki> faruq: oky now?
<faruq> yaah....  this is final
<Guest33940> auto change hoy jachce keno?
<zaki> retry
<Guest33940> temporarily unavailable dekhaitece
<zaki> run the following command in the chat interface "/msg nickserv register your_password your_email"
<zaki> without qutos
<zaki> try again faruq
<sujon> এটা কাজ করলেই হবে
<zaki> sorry "faruq" is registerd to someone
<sujon> মনে হচ্ছে এবার হয়েছে। সুজন থাকলেও খারাপ না।
<zaki> yes sujon is not registerd, this is your chance. 
<zaki> now run this "/msg nickserv register your_password your_email"
<sujon> তাহলে এটাই ফাইনাল
<zaki> use your desired password and your email
<zaki> sujon: done?
<sujon> register your_password your_email ekhane asole ki likhbo seta bujhteci na
<sujon> একটা উদাহরণ দিলে ভালো হতো।
<zaki> ইচ্ছামত password দেন এবং আপনার ইমেইল দেন 
<zaki> eg /msg nickserv register 123456 sujon@whatmail.com :P :D 
<sujon> ভাই কাজ হয়েছে। এই পাসওয়াার্ড আমার কি কাজে লাগবে?
<zaki> to identify your nick later
<sujon> thanks
<zaki> now go check your email and conferm
<zaki> you supposed to receive an email asking to confirm
<sujon> verified
<zaki> oky
<sujon> এতো রাতে জেগে আছেন যে, ঘুমারেন না নাকি?
<zaki> now exit your client and login again
<zaki> *after that when you reconnect, you'll be asked to give the password to confirm your nickname,
<sujon> exit korbo kivabe?
<zaki> at that time run this "/msg nickserv identify your_password"
<zaki> or you can cofigure it in your client to do this automatically everytime
<zaki> client close koren
<zaki> welcome back sujon
<zaki> sujon: change your real name in your chat client
<sujon> আমিতো পুরাই হারিয়ে গেছিলাম। নেট ঘেটে আবার যোগ দিতে সক্ষম হলাম।
<zaki> nice work
<sujon> রিয়েল নেম কি দিমু?
<zaki> reconnect hobar somoy nick identify korte parchen?
<zaki> as your wish, but now it showing tisha in your real name
<sujon> নাহ ভাই। আমি টিউটোরিয়াল দেখে আবার কনফিগ করেছি
<sujon> আমার এখানেতো রিয়েল নেম faruq Ahmed দেয়া আছে
<zaki> follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<sujon> এটা দেখেই করেছিলাম
<zaki> in 3rd screenshot 
<zaki> check auto connect to this network at startup
<zaki> put #ubuntu-bd in favorite channel list
<sujon> ekhane nickserv password e ki ami amar password ta debo r favorite channel eki ei channel name ta dibo?
<zaki> yes. your password
<sujon> ok, abar try kore dekhi
<zaki> wait
<zaki> hello sujon
<sujon_> vai onek somossa hoitece. ekhon abar ki jani hoye gelo
<zaki> sujon_: listen 
<zaki> sujon_: type "/msg nickserv regain sujon your password
<zaki> sujon_:  ping
<zaki> sujon_:  and sujon and you have to put this   "msg nickserv identify your password" in connect command box
<sujon_> .msg nickserv regain sujon 774480014
<zaki> :|
<sujon_> sorry vai, amake diye hobe na. ami ekhon r ager username e fire e jete parci na
<zaki> which one?
<zaki> check massage
<sujon_> just sujon...... ekhonto sujon_ logged
<zaki> sujon: ping
<zaki> wow sujon welcome back
<zaki> is it working?
<sujon> pc restart deyatei thik hoye gece
<zaki> hex chat or x chat?
<sujon> duitai ace. tobe apatoto hexchat e aci.
<zaki> oky, remove your x chat config , or it can conflict with this one later if you run them both at a time
<sujon> no problem. xchat theke ekebarei sob clear kore diyeci
<zaki> oky than
<zaki> try to be her in irc when you can, 
<zaki> be with us
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-09
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos & royx117 & others
<royx117> salam thank  you 
<u-la-la> royx117: 05 Oct 14:55Z <pavlushka> tell royx117 How is his daughter now?
<pavlushka> royx117: salam
<royx117> alhamdulila , she is alright 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> royx117: pleased to hear that
<pavlushka> Kilos: how is the weather (in & out) ? :)
<Kilos> some rain and now sun
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> whats the interest in the weather?
<pavlushka> Kilos: our weather is stuck inbetween, not changing, seriously
<Kilos> we need lots of rain. the borehole that solar pumps our drinking water is drying up
<royx117> kilos where u from 
<royx117> ?
<Kilos> south africa
<pavlushka> Kilos: farmlands are open to absorb water but the in urban areas, soil surface is not open
<Kilos> yes but you still need lots of rain
<pavlushka> Kilos: so the net intake of rain water by the soil is less then it used to be
<Kilos> and rainfall down by more than half over last 6 years or so
<pavlushka> Kilos: the solution is rain water harvesting, it will help the water level to increase
<royx117> পাভেল ভাই উবুন্টু fast to holo na
<pavlushka> Kilos: in the urban areas
<Kilos> the farmlands have crops that need the water too
<pavlushka> royx117: give a paste of "systemd-analyze blame"
<Kilos> yes peeps in towns must harvest it
<Kilos> we catch rain water off the roof for drinking water
<pavlushka> Kilos: that will increase the net water intake by the soil and so does the water level
<Kilos> God decides how much rain we get
<Kilos> oh and maybe the yanks
<pavlushka> Kilos: bcoz before urbanization, those parts of the soil also used to contribute water to the ground water level
<Kilos> i saw some stuff about them manipulating the weather
<Kilos> i agree
<pavlushka> Kilos: in india people came up with that solution resulting significant success
<Kilos> now we have massive squatter camps where rain could fall freely for the benefit of all
<pavlushka> Kilos: in the urban areas?
<Kilos> yes and even near farms
<Kilos> some you travel 10 to 20 ks from one end to the other
<Kilos> mostly illegal immigrants from the rest of africa
<Kilos> i think we have 40 mill immigrants here
<Kilos> must be more by now
<pavlushka> royx117: ping
<royx117> sorry 
<royx117> now here i am
<pavlushka> royx117: sorry, that's Bryan Adam's line :p
<pavlushka> royx117: pavlushka> royx117: give a paste of "systemd-analyze blame"
<royx117> hmm i know , 
<royx117> its new world , new start 
<royx117> :D
<pavlushka> :D
<pavlushka> royx117: even wathced the movie on which the sound track is based.
<pavlushka> brb
<royx117> k
<pavlushka> back
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-11
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-12
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> and other lurkers
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos and others :p
<Kilos> how do you get your bot to find a link
<Kilos> how to check cpu performance with 16.04
<pavlushka> Kilos: by this [15:21:34] <Kilos> how do you get your bot to find a link, you mean ?
<pavlushka> Kilos: and no it has no cpu performance checking module
<pavlushka> Kilos: and it has a url.py which does the url job, the source is available here https://github.com/myano/jenni/wiki
<u-la-la> [ Home · myano/jenni Wiki · GitHub ] - https://github.com
<Kilos> htop
<Kilos> shows cpu usage and ram and swap usage
<Kilos> i forgot about that
<pavlushka> Kilos: oh I though you asked how to do that with the bot!
<Kilos> yes i hate googling and used to get my bot to do it but that stopped googling
<Kilos> thought your bot was ibid as well but the commands didnt work hehe
<pavlushka> Kilos: this bot can find thing on youtube and wikipedia but other search modules are broken
<pavlushka> or I dont know yet how to configure them
<Kilos> i dont use youtube it eats data
<Kilos> but htop does a good job 
<pavlushka> Kilos: that's the point, the bot will do it for you here :p
<Kilos> ty lad
<pavlushka> .yt Terra SHarrock
<u-la-la> YouTube returned 114 results: Extreme Makeover Home Edition: Walt Disney World - ... by EMHE101 (https://youtu.be/GcpEoCWjU60), X-Factor AU -- Tara-Lynn Sharrock Audition -- I Wi ... by jolliejak (https://youtu.be/zartVqbOY-Y), Alex Sharrock wins state in 300 hurdles by Katherine Griffith Sharrock (https://youtu.be/VrjWADWB08Y), Me Before You Official Trailer #1 (2016) -  Emilia ... by Movieclips Trailers (htt
<Kilos> i used to know many tools but have forgotten
<Kilos> tara
<pavlushka> .yt Tara-Lynn Sharrock
<u-la-la> YouTube returned 1780 results: Tara-Lynn Sharrock - I Will Always Love You (Audit ... by RichXFBR (https://youtu.be/rYGPNtyZkZg), Tara-Lynn First Time Ever I Saw Your Face (cover) by Tara-Lynn Sharrock (https://youtu.be/yqKbph5vI84), Best auditions ever - Tara Lynn Sharrock by davidlagence20 (https://youtu.be/s9ra-4fj0f0), THE X FACTOR AUS Tara-Lynn Sharrock sings Fields o ... by marajax (https://youtu.be/vfS-
<Kilos> thats my babyyy
<pavlushka> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-08
<zaki> hey RemonShai 
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<zaki> wb pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you doing?
<pavlushka> doing okay, you?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm Okay 
<zaki> Good Night 
<pavlushka> night
<zaki> and stay safe 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-09
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: tonight is the night
<zaki> everything  arrived ? 
<pavlushka> zaki: it was already in the pack, didn't notice
<zaki> hehe
<zaki> pavlushka, so how are you approaching ? 
<pavlushka> zaki: installed arduino IDE, it will talk to the unmanaged device initially, then uploading the needed libraries with modifications if necessary will make the arduino start functioning
<zaki> pavlushka, lot to do 
<pavlushka> zaki: but before that, I need to assemble the parts in order and correctly
<zaki> is there any soldering iron work? 
<pavlushka> zaki: so far I guess I assembled it as it has been told in the tutorials, now the configuration part
<zaki> pavlushka, great ! 
<pavlushka> zaki: yep কিন্তু আমি মোবাইল ঠিক করার দোকান থেকে সেটা করিয়ে নিয়েছি
<zaki> ha ha , pavlushka you should buy one, নিকট ভবিষ্যৎ এ লাগতে পারে 
<zaki> or in case of emergency 
<pavlushka> zaki: but the challenge is, my setup is a mixed setup, there is no exact tutorial for my exact assembly
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, I will, already made a list.
<zaki> pavlushka, you modified some ? 
<zaki> some parts!
<pavlushka> zaki: combined from two projects, lets see
<pavlushka> zaki: so fingers crossed.
<zaki> pavlushka, wish you good luck 
<pavlushka> zaki: that one is necessary, a big thank you :)
<zaki> and looking forward to see a tute from you. 
<pavlushka> zaki: sure if it becomes a success :)
<zaki> :) 
<zaki> pavlushka, I disabled that malfunctioning key using this command 
<zaki>  xmodmap -e 'keycode 49 ='
<zaki> to get that key code used 'xev' command
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, in time, I might call you for help in that cas
<pavlushka> e
<zaki> pavlushka, how is it going?
<zaki> I'm going to sleep 
<pavlushka> so far, not good
<pavlushka> zaki: sleep tight
<zaki> will listen from ou later. 
<zaki> you*
<pavlushka> ethernet is working
<zaki> Good Night. :) 
<pavlushka> not the GY-BME sensor
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-10
<zaki> hei pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: terrible
<zaki> pavlushka, what's happened !
<pavlushka> zaki: the sensor is working and the ethernet shield as well but through USB serial connection, no idea which one is I2C and which combination is SPI
<zaki> oh
<pavlushka> zaki: need to write a webserver sketch for mega to feed in the sensor data using ethernet
<zaki> আমি ওখানে থাকলে ফান হইত। 
<pavlushka> zaki: কি সমস্যা? share করে প্রজেক্টে কাজ করা যাবে এখনো
<zaki> pavlushka, mega?
<pavlushka> zaki: you can work with the downloaded schematics of the devices
<zaki> pavlushka, how! 
<pavlushka> zaki: https://imgur.com/slNV2nR, all data is available here, https://store.arduino.cc/usa/arduino-mega-2560-rev3
<pavlushka> zaki: and https://store.arduino.cc/usa/arduino-ethernet-shield-without-poe-module
<u-la-la> [ No confusion, its a schematics! - Imgur ] - https://imgur.com
<u-la-la> [ Arduino Mega 2560 Rev3 ] - https://store.arduino.cc
<u-la-la> [ Arduino Ethernet Shield WITHOUT PoE Module ] - https://store.arduino.cc
<pavlushka> zaki: and https://www.ebay.com/itm/GY-BME280-3-3-BME280-3-3V-Atmospheric-Pressure-Sensor-Module-for-Arduino-SPI-IIC/201709070605
<u-la-la> [ GY-BME280-3.3 BME280 3.3V Atmospheric Pressure Sensor Module for Arduino SPI IIC | eBay ] - https://www.ebay.com
<pavlushka> za I am working with these three things together
<pavlushka> zaki: and the efforts detailed here, https://arduino.stackexchange.com/questions/56745/how-to-create-a-weather-station-with-only-gy-bme280-3-3-chip-and-w5100-ethernet
<u-la-la> [ sensors - How to create a weather station with only GY-BME280-3.3 chip and w5100 Ethernet shield mounted over arduino mega 2560 r3 - Arduino Stack Exchange ] - https://arduino.stackexchange.com
<pavlushka> zaki: hehe, already got a down vote, lol
<pavlushka> zaki: check out the documentation section of every arduino parts page, you'll get the datasheets, schematics, all the details, arduino sketch to use the sensors and shields
<zaki> pavlushka, what's your plan now?
<pavlushka> zaki: will wait for myself to fix it :p
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm gonna sleep for now. 
<zaki> Good Night . 
<pavlushka> zaki: night
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-12
<pavlushka> RemonShai: o/
<RemonShai> yes
<pavlushka> No
<RemonShai>  ?
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: whassup?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm okay 
<zaki> how about you?
<pavlushka> zaki: Just like you :p
<zaki> pavlushka, how about your on going project ?
<pavlushka> zaki: giving it a break, the coding/config part, need uninterrupted concentration
<pavlushka> zaki: or at this moment, i don't feel like doing it.
<pavlushka> a little disturbed
<zaki> pavlushka, you need motivation :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: ha ha ha. yeah
<pavlushka> zaki: I am going through life
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-13
<pavlushka> .tell zaki that My weather station webserver is working, https://imgur.com/XgiZacr
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when zaki is around.
<pavlushka> .tell zaki the corrected update is this https://imgur.com/PXia6Pl
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when zaki is around.
<pavlushka> next step is to make the arduino web client & server simultaneously to read time from an ntp server and send data to a weather server possibly and also publish the data as webserver locally
<pavlushka> .tell zaki that next step is to make the arduino web client & server simultaneously to read time from an ntp server and send data to a weather server possibly and also publish the data as webserver locally
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when zaki is around.
#ubuntu-bd 2018-10-14
<pavlushka> part #ubuntu-bd
<pavlushka> Hey zaki 
<pavlushka> Was looking for you
<zaki> pavlushka, hello
<u-la-la> zaki: 13 Oct 21:33Z <pavlushka> tell zaki that My weather station webserver is working, https://imgur.com/XgiZacr
<u-la-la> zaki: 13 Oct 21:43Z <pavlushka> tell zaki the corrected update is this https://imgur.com/PXia6Pl
<u-la-la> zaki: 13 Oct 23:44Z <pavlushka> tell zaki that next step is to make the arduino web client & server simultaneously to read time from an ntp server and send data to a weather server possibly and also publish the data as webserver locally
<zaki> pavlushka, wow
<zaki> great work 
<zaki> pavlushka, but why is that much altitude ? D 
<pavlushka> zaki: hmm, wiki says it supposed to be 39.4 ft average
<zaki> bad reading ?
<zaki> pavlushka, nice work 
<pavlushka> zaki: আরেকটা সমস্যা আছে, বেশি মাথা খাটাইতে ইচ্ছা করে না, হা হা হা
<zaki> কি ?
<pavlushka> zaki: আমি আমার next step fix করেছি, কিন্তু এই আমিই সেটা করতে চাচ্ছি না, কখনো মনে হলে করব হয়তোবা, হি হি
<zaki> hehe 
<zaki> Interesting  :P
<pavlushka> zaki: I am giving myself a break :p
 * pavlushka looking up the altitude function and trying to find any other reference altitude function to compare with
<pavlushka> zaki: you know the equation p=h(ro)g?
<zaki> pavlushka, what is this one about?
<zaki> something related to calculating altitude 
<zaki> ?
<pavlushka> zaki: the function used here is ((float)-45846.2)*(pow(((float)readFloatPressure()/(float)_referencePressure), 0.190263) - (float)1)*3.28084
<pavlushka> zaki: yes you can calculate altitude as h if you know the density of the medium
<pavlushka> that is ro
<zaki> ah
<pavlushka> so h=p/((ro)*g)
<pavlushka> zaki: ignore it :p
<zaki> pavlushka, :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: the original eqn says under thses circumstances, p=hrg => h=p/(r*g)=>h=100037 Pa/(1.225 kg/m^2)*9.81m/s^2
<pavlushka> =>h=100037/12.02 m
<pavlushka> =>h=8322.5 m
<pavlushka> =>h= 8322.5 * 3.28084
<pavlushka> =>h=27304.8 feet
<pavlushka> এর চেয়ে তো sensor এর reading better lol
<pavlushka> টাইম নষ্ট
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm gonna sleep 
<zaki> good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-10-12
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you doing ?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am good, my serial port is working, I can read the serial output from my Laptop
<pavlushka> zaki: Hope I can finish my coreboot project successfully and soon
<zaki> pavlushka, cool. good luck with that 
<pavlushka> zaki: ty
<zaki> pavlushka, m°C mean what ? 
<zaki> I mean whats with that m
<zaki> can't find
<pavlushka> zaki: where and in which respect?
<zaki> like 56,644 m°C	
<zaki> hardware temperature sensor reading 
<pavlushka> zaki: what was the command?
<zaki> pavlushka, it's not from the command 
<pavlushka> zaki: in that case, can you provide screenshot?
<zaki> automatic SNMP sensor reading output 
<zaki> the unit is set to m°C
<zaki> pavlushka, https://imgur.com/a/MC9Q3wa
<zaki> check this 
<zaki> wondering what is m degree Celsius :3
<u-la-la> [ Imgur: The magic of the Internet ] - imgur.com
<pavlushka> zaki: Sorry no idea, may be someone in #ubuntu can tell
<zaki> pavlushka, ok will tell you if I find out. 
<pavlushka> zaki: sure
<LjL> strange enough that *some* of the values do show just "°C" O.o
#ubuntu-bd 2019-10-13
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: hello
